# starting wood elfs



## Puzak07 (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay after playing 40k for four years. I am about to invest into a warhammer fantasy army. I want start wood elfs. Are they easy to play and understand the rules set?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

wood elves are an older army, and they play somewhat differently to most armies. They tend to have a lot more skirmishing units, rather than the large ranked up blocks you tend to see in most armies. This makes the them very fast and manoeverable, but they can sometimes have a more difficult time in a straight up fight. They work best moving fast and hitting the enemy from all sides. 

They seem to be a pretty fun army to play, once you get used to their playing style, but they might have a bit of a steeper learning curve than the more conventional armies out there. 

If you're lucky, some woodelf player might wander in and give you a more informed opinion, but that's just my thoughts on the matter.

hope that helps!


----------



## Puzak07 (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks =D. I've wanted get my feet wet in WF. But the game plays only 40k sadly.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Puzak07 said:


> thanks =D. I've wanted get my feet wet in WF. But the game plays only 40k sadly.


It's a lot of fun really, a far more tactical game. You do have to watch out though, there are a lot of little rules you have to remember, and when learning games will take somewhat longer than a 40k game, but it's so fun when you get into the swing of it.

welcome to Fantasy, tell us how you go if you go ahead with woodelves!


----------



## Puzak07 (Sep 2, 2009)

sure will thanks maddermax


----------

